# 911 tapes from chimp attack



## bradnovlesky (Feb 22, 2009)

did anyone here the 911 tapes, disturbing to stay the least!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you have a link to them?


----------



## bradnovlesky (Feb 22, 2009)

just go to you tube / & type in chimp attack 911 tape


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Feb 22, 2009)

*THis was close to all of the recordings I found*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgS0KgT5APc


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

It is sad that everyone wants every gory detail of a persons tragedy.  No one needs the recordings besides the agencys involved in order to improve dispatching and response.  The rest of us have no need to hear them.


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> It is sad that everyone wants every gory detail of a persons tragedy. No one needs the recordings besides the agencys involved in order to improve dispatching and response. The rest of us have no need to hear them.


 
Certainly your opinion.  In many states, 911 recordings are a matter of public record; therefore, open for public scrutiny.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

karaya said:


> Certainly your opinion.  In many states, 911 recordings are a matter of public record; therefore, open for public scrutiny.



I would like to see that changed.


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

I will admit that I don't care how the media has aired some of the recordings such as the chimp tape. While there is the right for the public to be informed of newsworthy events, I cannot see how the chimp tape added anything to the story. Now, if the dispatcher had done something to help this woman over the phone that might be considered life saving or similar, then that's a different take in my view.


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I would like to see that changed.





I honestly would to, but it all falls under the Freedom of Information Act, and good luck getting that one changed.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

DR_KSIDE said:


> I honestly would to, but it all falls under the Freedom of Information Act, and good luck getting that one changed.



Amendments are made constantly.  This is an amendment that needs to happen.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 22, 2009)

karaya said:


> Now, if the dispatcher had done something to help this woman over the phone that might be considered life saving or similar, then that's a different take in my view.


 
True. A few years ago in South Florida, as a public information commercial, a 911 tape of a woman trapped in a car sinking in a canal was played almost continuously or so it seemed. Just like this tape, it was pretty horrifying to listen to. The intent was to get the people's attention about canal safety and what to do if this happened to you. Mostly, it probably just sold a million window punches which like your favorite pair of sunglasses got lost in the car. 

The intent was good and most of the message provided some useful information or at least made people aware that Florida's canals are not pretty little streams along the roads but rather dark, deep and dirty hazards. The same goes for retention ponds known to rescuers for being dark and bottomless pits.

If this chimp tape was used in a message about keeping wild animals as pets, there might be some use to it. 

But, Americans love a good scream which is why some papers sell better than others and gorey horror movies rake in big profits at the box office. The media knows this and works it to their advantage. But again, that is their profession and some do excel at it.


----------



## karaya (Feb 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> If this chimp tape was used in a message about keeping wild animals as pets, there might be some use to it.


 
Good point. And now that I think about it, maybe some good is coming out of this tape.  For as a result, there are several calls to enact stricter exotic wild pet laws.

Hmmm Vent, some good just may come out of this after all.


----------



## silver (Feb 22, 2009)

In CT the actual laws have previously changed on exotic animals which are really strict now, since he was so old he was grandfathered in. Which is quite ridiculous, they didn't even need a permit. I could see how other people will look for stricter laws though.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 23, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> If this chimp tape was used in a message about keeping wild animals as pets, there might be some use to it.


 


karaya said:


> Good point. And now that I think about it, maybe some good is coming out of this tape. For as a result, there are several calls to enact stricter exotic wild pet laws.
> 
> Hmmm Vent, some good just may come out of this after all.


 
I absolutely agree. I am speechless after hearing the tapes. I know that wild animals are dangerous and can cause serious harm but after hearing this tape it brings it all into perspective. It honestly kinda scared me. If the tapes can be used to help educate people about the dangers then it is worth it to share.


----------



## brice (Feb 24, 2009)

Those tapes were pretty crazy to listen to, it took forever for police to get on scene.


----------

